# another how to open my laser pointer thread



## PEU (Sep 1, 2006)

A picture is worth a 1000 words:







Thanks in advance!


Pablo


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Sep 1, 2006)

That seems to be a newwish laser. There was a thread about oppening it a while ago. Try searching for it. 

If I remember well, they said they used some pliers wraped in cloth to prevent damage, and gently twisted and rocked the cap off.


----------



## pseudonomen137 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I have a black version of this laser that I dismantled. It takes a good amount of force so you will need something to grip it but not damage the head. Then you can twist/pull it off. The twisting is just to make it come out easier but from what I remember there are no actual threads in there.

After that I don't remember exactly what I did, but I know it wasn't much more work to slide the whole diode/pump assembly out the front. The only problem is that if you plan to put it back in, its a bit hard to align the button properly.


----------



## crampedson (Sep 22, 2006)

Just slow and steady and you will get it out without damage. Also, it gets slightly looser once you've opened it several times.


----------

